# Which radio Version? (Liquid Gingerbread 3.2)



## Jeffrey_Lebowski (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a aThunderbolt with Liquid Gingerbread 3.2. I am currently running the radios from the 2.11.605.3 RUU. Below are the speeds I am getting on speedtest:










I am in the Santa Barbara, CA area, which is a 4G LTE market. Before I rooted, I got upwards of 20/20 MBPS. Now, I am lucky to get three. The Fiance and her sister both have unrooter Razr Maxx's and get over 10 mbps up and down on a regular basis. Any suggestions on better radio combinations to try?


----------

